# Need help with Dell PC



## miketx (Jun 8, 2018)

A friend of mine gave me an older Dell PC that he got from a woman he knows that has a resale shop. She gave it to him because he scraps them out for the gold they have in them. I didn't know they had gold in them but go figure. Here is picture of it:




 

It's the one on the right. I turned it on and it's running Windows 2000 server as the OS but it's password protected. The only thing I can figure to do is take the C drive out (it has two HD) and configure it as a slave and put it in the Dell on the left and delete the folder that has the passwords. I read somewhere that would work but I don't know. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## JoeMoma (Jun 8, 2018)

Scrap it and get a chrome book.


----------



## miketx (Jun 8, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> Scrap it and get a chrome book.


I want to see what's on it and perhaps it's powerful enough to use.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jun 8, 2018)

miketx said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Scrap it and get a chrome book.
> ...


Good project if its a hobby.


----------



## miketx (Jun 8, 2018)

Bump...


----------



## JoeMoma (Jun 8, 2018)

I recommend explosives and the making of a video.


----------



## miketx (Jun 8, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> I recommend explosives and the making of a video.


Fall off a hard drive.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jun 8, 2018)

Start system and when you see Windows Welcome screen / Login screen, press ctrl+alt+del keys twice and it'll show Classic Login box. Now type "Administrator" (without quotes) in Username and leave Password field blank. Now press Enter and you should be able to log in Windows.

Now you can reset your account password from "Control Panel -> User Accounts".

Same thing can be done using Safe Mode. In Safe Mode Windows will show this in-built Administrator account in Login screen.

How to Reset / Recover Forgotten Windows NT / 2000 / XP / 2003/VISTA Administrator Password?

Might work, I dunno


----------



## miketx (Jun 9, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> Start system and when you see Windows Welcome screen / Login screen, press ctrl+alt+del keys twice and it'll show Classic Login box. Now type "Administrator" (without quotes) in Username and leave Password field blank. Now press Enter and you should be able to log in Windows.
> 
> Now you can reset your account password from "Control Panel -> User Accounts".
> 
> ...


Thanks i'll give it a try.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 9, 2018)

miketx said:


> A friend of mine gave me an older Dell PC that he got from a woman he knows that has a resale shop. She gave it to him because he scraps them out for the gold they have in them. I didn't know they had gold in them but go figure. Here is picture of it:
> 
> View attachment 197333
> 
> It's the one on the right. I turned it on and it's running Windows 2000 server as the OS but it's password protected. The only thing I can figure to do is take the C drive out (it has two HD) and configure it as a slave and put it in the Dell on the left and delete the folder that has the passwords. I read somewhere that would work but I don't know. Anyone have any ideas?


Does that say 'Inspiron 4300' (power button)?  If so it's a P4 (Pentium 4), IDC ribbon cables and really old PC133 memory sticks and the max memory is maybe half a gig.  It was kind of a mid range work horse back in 2001.  

Windows XP would work well on it as would Linux Lubuntu or Xubuntu or even Bodhi Linux.  It won't be anywhere close to fast by todays' standards but it won't be a complete slouch. 
As for your password issues.....  Good luck.


----------



## miketx (Jun 9, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > A friend of mine gave me an older Dell PC that he got from a woman he knows that has a resale shop. She gave it to him because he scraps them out for the gold they have in them. I didn't know they had gold in them but go figure. Here is picture of it:
> ...


The front of it says "PowerEdge 700".


----------



## miketx (Jun 9, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> Start system and when you see Windows Welcome screen / Login screen, press ctrl+alt+del keys twice and it'll show Classic Login box. Now type "Administrator" (without quotes) in Username and leave Password field blank. Now press Enter and you should be able to log in Windows.
> 
> Now you can reset your account password from "Control Panel -> User Accounts".
> 
> ...


No didn't work.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jun 9, 2018)

miketx said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > Start system and when you see Windows Welcome screen / Login screen, press ctrl+alt+del keys twice and it'll show Classic Login box. Now type "Administrator" (without quotes) in Username and leave Password field blank. Now press Enter and you should be able to log in Windows.
> ...



It was worth a shot anyway. That's all I could find on it. Good luck with it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 9, 2018)

miketx said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Look at the power button, it's printed around the button.


----------



## miketx (Jun 9, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


No writing on or near the power button.


 

Bad picture but you can see, no writing.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 9, 2018)

miketx said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Okay, thought the power button was the one center bottom of the case.  Never mind, I was looking at the wrong case.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 9, 2018)

miketx said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


It's a P4 made specifically as a server for small businesses.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jun 9, 2018)

Getac.

That is all.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## JoeMoma (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## my2¢ (Jun 23, 2018)

Typically I check YouTube to find solutions, so a search brought me to this.  I never had need to hack a computer, but you might try and if password is less than 15 digits perhaps it will work....  

​


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 25, 2018)

If all you want to do is see what is on the drive, then simply remove the drive and mount it on a different computer. 
Cracking a server OS password is not a simple task. I have heard there are some hack programs out there that has scripted all the tasks to do so...but I have never tried it and do not know if it works.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 25, 2018)

spam F8 at startup.

It's the OS password, right?

On anything before Vista, it's pretty easy. Spam F8 at startup.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 25, 2018)

Take that back.... I can't remember the name of it, but I did hack a server once and I believe it was Win 2000 server. If I have time today I will see if I can find the USB Drive that has it.
It is a small Linux OS that you boot from USB, and then it is a piece of cake.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 25, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Take that back.... I can't remember the name of it, but I did hack a server once and I believe it was Win 2000 server. If I have time today I will see if I can find the USB Drive that has it.
> It is a small Linux OS that you boot from USB, and then it is a piece of cake.


Haha, I know that "penetration testing" distros.


----------



## Tinhatter (Jun 8, 2019)

miketx said:


> A friend of mine gave me an older Dell PC that he got from a woman he knows that has a resale shop. She gave it to him because he scraps them out for the gold they have in them. I didn't know they had gold in them but go figure. Here is picture of it:
> 
> View attachment 197333
> 
> It's the one on the right. I turned it on and it's running Windows 2000 server as the OS but it's password protected. The only thing I can figure to do is take the C drive out (it has two HD) and configure it as a slave and put it in the Dell on the left and delete the folder that has the passwords. I read somewhere that would work but I don't know. Anyone have any ideas?



Lost Admin Password on Windows 2000 Professional | Password Recovery
How to Reset /Recover Forgotten Windows NT / 2000 / XP / 2003 Administrator Password
How To Reset Windows 2000 Administrator Password | Reset Windows Password | Administrator Password Recovery


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jun 8, 2019)

I have an emachines 286 that still boots up, and an athlon 64 rig I built a long time ago. My core2duo rig died, that thing overclocked like a champ and took a lot of abuse.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 8, 2019)

That thing has Netburst powah! Save the OS for posterity and then use it for target practice.

I had Netburst when Netburst was cool. It really sucked.

It's socket 478. (P4 stuff)


----------

